# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Το τιμπράντος μου πέντε μηνών

## bkourou

[IMG][/IMG]

και ένα βίντεο με τις επιδόσεις του

----------


## lee

φιλε βασιλη εχεις και  φλωρο μαζι με το τιμπραντο χωρις να ειμαι και ο πιο ειδικος ακουω μπιζαρισμα και το επαναλαμβανει συχνα πχ στο 2.44 2. 53 κτλ
παρε και αλλες γνωμες

----------


## panos70

να το χαιρεσαι το τιμπραντο σου αλλα  οπως λεει και ο lee κανει αυτον το ηχος σαν ''μπιζαρισμα'' σε πολλα σημεια του βιντεο  που δεν ειναι σωστος

----------


## bkourou

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. Τι σημαίνει αυτο, οτι ειναι εκ γεννετης ή θέλει εκπαιδευση το νεαρο της ηλικιας του παιζει ρολο;

----------


## panos70

οχι τιποτα δεν ειναι εκ γεννηθεις απο καπου το ακουσε ,τωρα για να στρωσει πρεπει να παρεις ενα μεγαλο τιμπραντο 3 χρονων που να μην επηρεαζεται το κελαηδισμα του να τα εχεις συνεχια μαζι και να σου δασκαλεψει απο την αρχη το μικρο μεχρι να γινει τουλαχιστον χρονιαρικο και σιγα -σιγα να αποβαλει εκεινο τον ηχο μηπως ειχες εκει κοντα φωλια με χελιδονια;

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησει βασιλη...!!!!

----------


## orion

Από όσα έχω ακούσει, διαβάσει και από τη μικρή μου εμπειρία, συνήθως τέτοιες αστοχίες εμφανίζονται α) από ακούσματα από θηλυκιές, β) από κακκές εκπομπές cd, γ) από λανθασμένες διασταυρώσεις σε "αίματα-γραμμές", δ) από αντιγραφή άλλων ήχων π.χ. θόρυβος αυτοκινήτων/μηχανών, από ακούσματα άλλων πουλιών κλπ
Ο ήχος αυτός, το μπιζάρισμα εαν δεν κάνω λάθος εμφανίζεται (νομίζω) στις timbres και συνήθως ανάλογα την διάρκεια και την επανάληψη αποτελεί και αρνητική (ROCES). 
Περι ορέξεως κολοκιθόπιτα όμως  :Happy: 
Επίσης *panos70* 	 φυσικά και υπάρχουν θέματα/εξάρτηση γενετικής και φωνής. Εξάλλου μην ξεχνάς ότι στο timbrado οι 6 από τις 12 νότες του φέρονται γενετικά. Οι άλλες 6 μαθαίνονται απλά. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλα τα timbrado έχουν πάντα απαραίτητα αυτές τις 6 γενετικές αφού προφανώς και + το χρόνο επέρχεται εκφυλισμός γιαυτό θα πρέπει να "μπολιάζουμε" την εκτροφή μας αναλόγως + το σωστό δασκάλεμα... Επίσης μπορεί κάποιο timbrado μπορεί να έχει και τις 6 αυτές γενετικές νότες αλλά σε διάφορα ποιοτικά επίπεδα. Π.χ. μπορεί να έχει timbre metalico 7 και timbre profund 4 ή Chau-Chau 5 και Piau-Piau 2... Ο κάθε εκτροφέας στοχεύει να έχει ένα συνολικά άριστο αποτέλεσμα το οποίο φυσικά προκύπτει π.χ. από σωστούς συνδυασμούς γραμμών, σωστούς συνδυασμούς δασκάλων, σωστή εκπαίδευση κλπ κλπ κλπ
Μεγάαααλη κουβέντα  :Happy:  νομίζω ξέφυγα και μάλλον δεν έχει και τόσο νόημα... 

Να τα χαίρεσαι πατρίδα  :winky:

----------


## panos70

Ναι βρε Χρηστο εγω δεν ηθελα να τα αναλυσω τοσο πολυ και οπως ειπες ειναι μελαααααααααααααλη κουβεντα ,και φυσικα δεν εχω την εμπειρια τι δικη σου επανω στη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χαίρεται , δεν έχω την εμπειρία σας αλλά και εμένα μου  ακούστηκε περισσότερο σαν ¨τράβηγμα¨ της νότας παρά σαν μίμηση φλώρου . Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως είναι  καλό πουλί μην παραλείποντας ότι είναι μόνο 5 μηνών , τον χώρο και τα κλπ ...

----------


## gpapjohn

πολύ γλυκό καναρινάκι, να το χαίρεσαι Βασίλη,

δε λέω ότι εσύ δεν το κάνεις, 

εγώ θα χαιρόμουν απίστευτα αν ήταν δικό μου, ακόμα κι αν ισχύουν όλα αυτά τα άκρως ενδιαφέροντα που έγραψαν (για τις φωνές) τα παιδιά πιο πάνω.

----------


## bkourou

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, Χρήστο πολύ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα που λες αλλα δεν εχω σκοπο να κατεβω σε διαγωνισμο .... αυτο που θελω ειναι να μου αρεσει αυτο που ακουω (εχω ακουσει τα δικα σου ειναι εξαιρετικά εχουν εναν μεταλικο ηχο που μου αρεσει πολυ) το συγκεκριμένο πουλι (γραμμη αιματος του Βαγγελη) απο 3 μηνων ηταν πολυ φλυαρο..σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα, εχει φτασει σ'αυτο το επιπεδο χωρις καμμια ιδιαιτερη εκπαιδευση μονο καθε σουρουπο ακουν ενα cd με ηχους τιμπραντο για 50 λεπτα περιπου. Να ειστε ολοι καλα και τα καναρινια σας επισης.

----------


## orion

> Ναι βρε Χρηστο εγω δεν ηθελα να τα αναλυσω τοσο πολυ και οπως ειπες ειναι μελαααααααααααααλη κουβεντα ,και φυσικα δεν εχω την εμπειρια τι δικη σου επανω στη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα


να μην παρεξηγηθώ... 
το ξανά λέω, δεν είμαι έμπειρος, απλά μεταφέρω την *μικρή* μου εμπειρία, τα όσα έχω ακούσει, διαβάσει, καταλάβει... *πάντα με επιφύλαξη*!!!  :winky:

----------

